# Century Farms



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

I am very interested in getting a pup from this breeder. Anyone have a dog from them/ have anything to say about them? Seem pretty good to me -- but then again i'm a newbie to this.

 Century Farms, LLC - Century Shepherds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't really care for Century Farms, I've never dealt with them personally but they don't title their dogs, they breed long coated GSDs and they charge different prices for different colors.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

What exactly does title mean? I understand the registration thing.. Is that different?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

alexxromeo said:


> What exactly does title mean? I understand the registration thing.. Is that different?


Working titles like BH, IPO, SchH or titles in the show ring or titles in agility, obedience, rally, etc. It looks like their dogs are just pets which is fine for a pet owner but I personally don't like that in a breeder. I want my breeder to do some kind of sport or show their dogs.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Ohhhh okay that makes sense.. And about the long coat, is it a bad thing or preference? Or is it like a deviance from the standard?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I quickly looked at their website and I found it interesting....looks like they put a premium on hips, health and temperament....along with a variety of different types....

Since I am a fan of coats, I would guess you could count on getting a coat if that's what you wanted.

Who cares if the dogs have not been "titled" via the AKC....if you are looking for a dog which primarily is a companion dog. Otherwise, if you have heart set on titling the dog in one of many titles available, it might be a consideration but by no means a deal breaker. Sire and Dam need not be finished or titled in order for you to pursue getting a pup titled.....it's all in what YOU want.....


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Oh I forgot....at least one of their bitches is titled so the other poster was in error....

Renee is a beautiful bi-colored female born on July 8, 2007 and earned her first titles at the 2008 Mid Missouri Sieger show in Columbia, MO. She earned her International and National Championship Titles with a SG-1 rating. 

Super G


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I just want a companion who will be healthy and trainable. I'm not looking to show or breed. And I think that the male "Zak" has a really cool coat, but I know that sometimes rarities in appearance carry health concerns. Is this not true with variance in coat?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I quickly looked at their website and I found it interesting....looks like they put a premium on hips, health and temperament....along with a variety of different types....
> 
> Since I am a fan of coats, I would guess you could count on getting a coat if that's what you wanted.
> 
> ...


>>"It's all in what YOU want"

No, if the dog doesn't have the genetics, nerve, or thresholds to do it, then it cannot be titled...at least not ethically.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> >>"It's all in what YOU want"
> 
> No, if the dog doesn't have the genetics, nerve, or thresholds to do it, then it cannot be titled...at least not ethically.



The operative word is "if" and that "if" exists with pups coming from titled sires and dams all the same. Yes, if I were completely getting a pup for title purposes, of course I would want the sire and dam to have a laundry list of titles with the highest ratings BUT this still does NOT stop a pup from an untitled breeding to earn it's agility etc. titles if the owner chooses.....I do not understand your "ethically" comment....as there are probably multitudes of non-ethical practices in the world of line breeding "show dogs"...taking risks trying to get the best qualities of a breed except they are too closely related.....per the AKC...which I'm not a big fan of anyway.. but they at least do understand this fact .._."Line breeding, mating involving relatives other than parents and siblings, on similar pedigree (dog or dogs) not only gives you the best but can also give you the* worst*."

_The old saying is true....when line breeding works, they call it line breeding when it doesn't work they call it incest......too many times the later is true..health issues and other flaws are overlooked too many times in order to produce a pup or two with the superficial qualities desired...but as long as the sire and dam are titled...then I guess it is "ethical" ???

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> Yeah, I just want a companion who will be healthy and trainable. I'm not looking to show or breed. And I think that the male "Zak" has a really cool coat, but I know that sometimes rarities in appearance carry health concerns. Is this not true with variance in coat?



I believe in certain breeds such as rough coat collies and aussie shepherds that variances in coat colors can carry some negative characteristics ( real health issues ) if certain coat colors are bred together such as a dual merle breeding.

I am not certain if the same exists with GSDs as I have never taken the time to look into it...excellent question on your behalf..perhaps someone in this forum knows the answer to your question.


SuperG


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> I am very interested in getting a pup from this breeder. Anyone have a dog from them/ have anything to say about them?


Why? What attracts you to this breeder?

I have no firsthand familiarity with their dogs, and their site keeps making my browser crash so I haven't been able to get a good look at what's posted there, but the couple of pages that I did see were sufficient to convince me that personally, I'd pass.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do not know this breeder so this is not about them. 

Please explain to me how a breeder that does NOTHING with their dogs, other than being nice pets, knows enough about nerve and temperament in their dogs? How do they test these things? I have always wondered about that.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> this still does NOT stop a pup from an untitled breeding to earn it's agility etc. titles if the owner chooses


It is true that having untitled parents, in and of itself, won't prevent a puppy from growing up to have a decent sport career.

It is _also_ true that if the breeder is not intensively training and trialing their dogs (which is what a performance title is ultimately supposed to prove -- it's just shorthand for, and external proof of, that whole process), they've got no way of actually knowing for sure whether the dogs they're breeding, and the puppies they're producing, are likely to succeed in that or any other venue.

There is an entire _universe_ of difference in quality between a well-bred dog and a poorly bred one. The training and trialing process shows it. Without that, you have no proof of anything. That's the only reason titles matter.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Then we agree that a pup from an untitled breeding can obtain titles....that was my main point.

SuperG


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Merciel said:


> Why? What attracts you to this breeder?
> 
> I have no firsthand familiarity with their dogs, and their site keeps making my browser crash so I haven't been able to get a good look at what's posted there, but the couple of pages that I did see were sufficient to convince me that personally, I'd pass.


I guess the things that attracted me to this breeder are first the less important things of geographic proximity to me, for easy pick up and time to pick up the pup.. I will be able to get it in may and the earlier the better so it was perfect. 

Also price and availability.. I want a female and they have one for $1500.. Which in all actuality is the high end of what I want to spend but still doable. 

Lastly is that I truthfully do like the coat on the male but if long coats carry some sort genetic ailments I wouldn't be as drawn to them...

Question: so If it is limited registration only will I still be able to title in say agility if I wanted to? Not saying that I do but curious nonetheless.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Limited Registration means that the dog is registered but no litters produced by that dog are eligible for registration.

So go for it.....get all the titles you can of these////Obedience, Tracking, Field Trials, Hunting Tests, Herding, Lure Coursing, Agility and Earthdog.

SuperG


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

For $1500 you can get dogs from much more accomplished breedings than these. In my opinion that price is way inflated for what I'm seeing here.

Long-coated GSDs do not, to my knowledge, carry genetic ailments. That said, a breeder who is specifically aiming to produce long coats may be sacrificing other things in order to focus on that particular trait, so I would be a little more cautious in evaluating such a breeder.

Yes, you can compete and title in performance events (such as agility) with limited registration. The only event you'd be restricted from is conformation showing, which would be a complete waste of time and money with these dogs anyway.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Linebreeding ? pretty heavy -- let's look at one dog "Simon"

His sire Baron Sterntal -- Baron Vom Sterntal

Baron's sire and dam are son and daughter of Rebel. 

Kesse dam line has Ute - sister to Uland . Rebel is progeny of Uland. 

Fina Baron's mothers mother is Ute , sister to Uland, sire of Rebel.

so just this portion of the pedigree is inbred U litter Sterntal.

Simon's mother Bobbie -sire line Hero II same - identical to Baron (Urass x Whilemina) . Bobbie dam line , repeating Urass again (Rebel x Kess both having U litter Sterntal) and again (through Jerry Lee) another Ute .
MORE (whilemina) Rebel which is Uland , U litter , Fina again which is Ute , so U litter again.

Pretty intense linebreeding , inbreeding on U litter Sterntal 

woow


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh wow, I didn't even get that far because my browser crashed.

That is... a _really_ inbred pedigree.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> I guess the things that attracted me to this breeder are first the less important things of geographic proximity to me, for easy pick up and time to pick up the pup.. I will be able to get it in may and the earlier the better so it was perfect.
> 
> Also price and availability.. I want a female and they have one for $1500.. Which in all actuality is the high end of what I want to spend but still doable.
> 
> ...


With the new information you have provided I have a different opinion....first, do not let proximity be an issue....the small inconvenience you might deal with upfront is nothing compared to an inconvenience you might deal with long term...don't limit yourself. Also ...$1500 seems quite a bit for a pup which does not come from a titled breeding ( even though earlier I said it wasn't a major concern). I saw their deposit price of $350 and thought they might be charging $500-700 for their dogs. You can get a companion dog from a superior breeding and pay the same or less on a limited registration or with a spay/neuter clause.

I might look elsewhere for the kind of $$$$ they are asking.

Just my opinion,

SuperG


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you,

I guess this is what I was looking for. I will be doing more searching. Still waiting on a reply from Huerta Hof, they seem amazing. Do breeders normally agree for a cheaper price with a spay clause? Because I absolutely plan on a spay. $700 sounds incredible compared to $1500 haha.

I imagine Huerta charges somewhere near 1500 but I'll have to ask about a spay clause.



SuperG said:


> With the new information you have provided I have a different opinion....first, do not let proximity be an issue....the small inconvenience you might deal with upfront is nothing compared to an inconvenience you might deal with long term...don't limit yourself. Also ...$1500 seems quite a bit for a pup which does not come from a titled breeding ( even though earlier I said it wasn't a major concern). I saw their deposit price of $350 and thought they might be charging $500-700 for their dogs. You can get a companion dog from a superior breeding and pay the same or less on a limited registration or with a spay/neuter clause.
> 
> I might look elsewhere for the kind of $$$$ they are asking.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

This breeder....I know nothing about sells companion dogs out of Sioux City IA for $1200 and the breeding stock is titled 


Welcome to Holtgrew's German Shepherds

SuperG


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just posted on the other thread. Site kept crashing for me too. So hard to read pedigrees. 

Long coats should not have any more health concerns than stock coats. But if they are line breeding too closely or inbreeding I would keep looking. That will create health issues. 

I will try to look at Holtgrew tonight at home. 

Stick with us, we will find you a pup!!!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> Do breeders normally agree for a cheaper price with a spay clause?


Not good ones. 

A breeder who charges more for a full registration is generally considered a red flag. I'm oversimplifying things a _little,_ but in general, if there are different pricing tiers based purely on whether the dog is getting full or limited registration -- which is oversimplified shorthand for being kept intact vs. fixed -- and that's determined at the time that the puppies are 8 weeks old, that is not a good sign.

Where you might be able to get a dog for slightly cheaper is if the breeder is rehoming a prospect that didn't work out. Occasionally a breeder will hold back a female as a potential show and/or breeding prospect, and something in the dog's development will cause them to change their minds, and then they might spay that female and make her available to a good pet home for a reduced price. This can be a great opportunity to get a really nice female with some foundational training for a lesser cost.

It doesn't happen very often, though.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay so after some communication with Century, do you think these are appropriate questions to ask? Also... Is my terminology correct?

1)Why are many of your dogs not titled? Is it just that you don't like to sport them or are they not qualified or just unable? 

2)What certification do Kaya and Zak have for hips and shoulders?

3)With no titles on Zak and Kaya why is the price so steep? It is knowledge (granted it's small) that normally that sort of premium for a limited registration comes from prestigious parents.

4)How closely inbred or line bread are Kaya and Zak?

5)Lastly would you consider a lower price for a spay clause?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

alexxromeo said:


> Okay so after some communication with Century, do you think these are appropriate questions to ask? Also... Is my terminology correct?
> 
> 1)Why are many of your dogs not titled? Is it just that you don't like to sport them or are they not qualified or just unable?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I wouldn't even bother asking- I would just move on. There's not really any valid answers to those questions that would make paying that price worth it. You could find better, for cheaper or equal price, elsewhere.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like Holtgrew despite the mixing of working and show lines. The OP was looking for show lines so may not be interested. I would buy a pup from here. 

Merciel I respectfully disagree with your answer about why prices would be different with a spy clause. Many good breeders offer non breeding quality pups on limited registration for less than full registration.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> Okay so after some communication with Century, do you think these are appropriate questions to ask? Also... Is my terminology correct?
> 
> 1)Why are many of your dogs not titled? Is it just that you don't like to sport them or are they not qualified or just unable?
> 
> ...



Great question #1....I have a good specimen from a quality pedigree going back more than a few generations...my bitch is not titled and do not expect that she will be....bottom line...never got her with that as an intention.....got her because of her departure from ASL breeding.....thought I'd try something closer to the source for health reasons....my biggest concerns are her health. longevity and temperament. I purchased a full rights WGSL, not because I entertained showing her, sporting her ...etc...I got her for the quality of a long term haul. I'm certain this bitch is capable of doing all her pedigree suggests she could and that's nice to know as I believe I have a more well "grounded" bitch which has all the components required to make things work. I am not concerned with many things to the same degree others might be....but yet I am concerned about all the same things which make for a magnificent GSD.....we are a team at the end of the day.


SuperG


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is a group on facebook where different breeders sell GSD puppies and keeps it pretty strict on testing criteria.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

I have contacted Holtgrew so I will let you know what I get from them and still waiting on a reply from Huerta Hof... three days (i'm in the communication generation so that seems like forever... patience Alex).

Would Robin not reply to me because she may not think I am a fit for her pups?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

alexxromeo said:


> I have contacted Holtgrew so I will let you know what I get from them and still waiting on a reply from Huerta Hof... three days (i'm in the communication generation so that seems like forever... patience Alex).
> 
> Would Robin not reply to me because she may not think I am a fit for her pups?


She was great for me, is this the email you have [email protected]

I never got my pup from her since I went for a Solid Black working line pup. She uses Mittlewest dogs you can contact them as well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Many good breeders offer non breeding quality pups on limited registration for less than full registration.


Yes.

It's very common among dog show people to offer puppies that they don't feel are show quality on a spay/neuter contract with limited registration, for a lower price. You can still get a nice puppy, and don't have to pay a fortune.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Why have I never heard of Mittlewest before/ why has nobody mentioned it yet?!?! It looks great.. are they reputable? So many litters...


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm also in Missouri. My buddy has a century farms dog.....I would look at crooked creek ranch. There is a guy in Illinois, kennel named windy hollow breeders, looks like his dog will make good companions. He communicates well and pups are $1000


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

cltyus said:


> There is a guy in Illinois, kennel named windy hollow breeders, looks like his dog will make good companions. He communicates well and pups are $1000


Holy cow this kennel produces some amazing (in my opinion) looking puppies. I LOVE the light brown sable look. If you look at the previous litters section about half way through there is a puppy with a pink collar that is BEAUTIFUL.

Email sent.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> Holy cow this kennel produces some amazing (in my opinion) looking puppies. I LOVE the light brown sable look. If you look at the previous litters section about half way through there is a puppy with a pink collar that is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Email sent.


I don't understand. This breeder has the exact same standards as the breeder you first posted. You are going off of looks and nothing else.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> I don't understand. This breeder has the exact same standards as the breeder you first posted. You are going off of looks and nothing else.


The first breeder breeds long haired GSD's, as far as I could tell they did not. I did notice that they did not have their dogs titled. The issue with the other one was that they were around 500 dollars more expensive for untitled parents. But I am not terribly concerned about that as long as they will make great companions and are hip and elbow certified; which i noticed only some were and others were prelim. 

It's unfair to say I am going only off looks, I took someones advice and checked out a breeder who was much cheaper and produced some dogs that yes, i thought were pretty cute.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

The windy hollow guy got his dogs from schone stadt, well some of them. I was interested until I realized that and I have contacted schomne stadt as well. I am not too worried about titles, more about health for me. I am just a regular active guy lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you'd be interested in a little bit older female I know of two that are available. PM me if your interested, both sables/health certified/parents titled health tested.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And..... don't rule out rescue if you might be interested in an older pup or young adult dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay......

Mittelwest - they do have nice dogs. I had looked at them some years ago but had not been on their web page in a long time. I was little surprised at the number of litters. I also noted 7 rip off reports on them. I also know there are a few folk on this board that have dogs from them and they are happy. I suspect they may have become a commercial breeder. I don't know. 

Windy Hollow - lovely dogs. But if I were going to buy a working line DDR/Czech cross I might want to see some titles and some indication of the dogs mental soundness and nerve. I don't see that. 

As I am not a working line person I may have no idea what I am talking about but I have been told that this cross can produce some dogs that are not sound in the mind and breedings should be carefully planned. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not have any personal experience with Mittelwest but my co worker is on her 3rd GSD from Mittelwest. Her dogs are beautiful and have lived long, healthy lives. Her daughter just got her 1st GSD from there as well.

She had one pass away at 12 years old and one pass away at 13 years old.

She and her daughter currently have a 1.5 year old female and a 2.5 year old female from Mittelwest.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Okay......
> 
> Mittelwest - they do have nice dogs. I had looked at them some years ago but had not been on their web page in a long time. I was little surprised at the number of litters. I also noted 7 rip off reports on them. I also know there are a few folk on this board that have dogs from them and they are happy. I suspect they may have become a commercial breeder. I don't know.
> 
> ...



Not standing up for the breeder but rip off reports is pretty sad. Its lets angry anonymous people spew with no factual back up. I read that all the time, its pretty comical. Great way to trash someone with no recourse. I like to find companies that I know on the site and see what they say. Its usually a disgruntled employee.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Okay......
> 
> Windy Hollow - lovely dogs. But if I were going to buy a working line DDR/Czech cross I might want to see some titles and some indication of the dogs mental soundness and nerve. I don't see that.
> 
> As I am not a working line person I may have no idea what I am talking about but I have been told that this cross can produce some dogs that are not sound in the mind and breedings should be carefully planned. Please correct me if I am wrong.



I did not go to the website, but am commenting on the above. No matter the pairing, genetics and temperament should be looked at closely. There is nothing inherently different with breeding a bad DDR dog to a bad Czech dog, then breeding two bad WGWL dogs together. Every combination has the ability to create dogs without sound mind. It is not MORE common in a DDR/Czech pair. They just happen to be popular right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

No personal experience. Lots of red flags on the website. They claim their male is OFA cleared for hips but he is not in the database for anything other than DM... so, there is a pretty significant lie right off the bat.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks gsdsar. I am seeing a lot of the DDR/Czech pairings and it seems the flavor of the day. 

Ripoff reports....... I do agree they may simply be disgruntled, but not always. In the interest of the board rules I won't go into my experience with one of my dogs (could be past or present) where the report on the breeder in rip off reports was spot on and exactly mirrored my own experience. I did not post a report. However, the report I did read was rebutted by the breeder and after having a similar experience with the breeder I knew the breeder was simply not telling the whole story.

I would simply use it as a reminder to do homework and be reasonable. Rip off reports is a tool like any other tool.

I know AgileGSD has a Mittelwest dog and is just thrilled with him. I think Mittelwest is just about 4 hours from the OP as well, would be an easy drive to visit.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> It's very common among dog show people to offer puppies that they don't feel are show quality on a spay/neuter contract with limited registration, for a lower price. You can still get a nice puppy, and don't have to pay a fortune.


Oh, duh. Yes, of course you're right, and the OP even said he was leaning toward looking at show lines.

Sorry, retract what I said earlier, I had totally brain-glitched on the normalcy of tiered pricing with regard to "show quality"/"pet quality" puppies from conformation breeders. (That said, I do still think full registration vs. limited registration can be a red flag, especially if the breeder is willing to switch registration type just based on the buyer paying more... but yeah, that's why I said I was oversimplifying. In short: if the puppy's registration type changes based on price paid, and NOT on the individual puppy's quality, that is a red flag.)

Many apologies to all concerned. You can tell it's been a few months since I looked at show breeders. 


re: Mittelwest -- it's worth running a search for the kennel name on this forum. Lots of old threads with varying opinions and experiences.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay so the reply email from century farms has led me down a big no path. I don't like that Zak has prelim "fair" hips and he has said he will not lower the price with any clauses. He thinks 1500 is fair, and to each his own (IMO). Just for everyone's knowledge: he doesn't have the dogs titled because he lives in ozark area (which is super country) with no one to sport train and has a 9yo daughter that makes it too much work to travel to train.

Windy hollow has no litters until fall so they are also out.. The do have some pups now but they are males and I really want a female.

Holtgrew has nothing planned 

I'm going to continue waiting on Huerta Hof and Mittlewest


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

alexxromeo said:


> Okay so the reply email from century farms has led me down a big no path. I don't like that Zak has prelim "fair" hips and he has said he will not lower the price with any clauses. He thinks 1500 is fair, and to each his own (IMO). Just for everyone's knowledge: he doesn't have the dogs titled because he lives in ozark area (which is super country) with no one to sport train and has a 9yo daughter that makes it too much work to travel to train.
> 
> Windy hollow has no litters until fall so they are also out.. The do have some pups now but they are males and I really want a female.
> 
> ...


If you go on that facebook page I gave you, lots of pups from different breeders ready to go. take a look at it.


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

kr16 said:


> If you go on that facebook page I gave you, lots of pups from different breeders ready to go. take a look at it.


I clicked to join and haven't been accepted yet!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Alexander good call on Century Farms. I would want to see final hip scores especially if the prelim was fair. Hips could go better or worse with another year of age on them. 

I agree to check out the fb page I am on there too (even tho I do not breed) and there are some nice breeders there. 

Sometimes you do have to expand your search area to get what you want when you want it. Personally I would drive 12 hours one way for a pup. Don't discount breeders that will ship to you also. If you really want to meet the breeder and pups first you may have to plan some travel. Hey road trips are fun!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Alexander good call on Century Farms. I would want to see final hip scores especially if the prelim was fair. Hips could go better or worse with another year of age on them.
> 
> I agree to check out the fb page I am on there too (even tho I do not breed) and there are some nice breeders there.
> 
> Sometimes you do have to expand your search area to get what you want when you want it. Personally I would drive 12 hours one way for a pup. Don't discount breeders that will ship to you also. If you really want to meet the breeder and pups first you may have to plan some travel. Hey road trips are fun!


I agree, I did a South Florida to Ohio road trip. I always like to see the parents. Almost went to Indiana but decided on the working lines over Robin and Mittlewest.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

alexxromeo said:


> Okay so the reply email from century farms has led me down a big no path. I don't like that Zak has prelim "fair" hips and he has said he will not lower the price with any clauses. He thinks 1500 is fair, and to each his own (IMO). Just for everyone's knowledge: he doesn't have the dogs titled because he lives in ozark area (which is super country) with no one to sport train and has a 9yo daughter that makes it too much work to travel to train.
> 
> Windy hollow has no litters until fall so they are also out.. The do have some pups now but they are males and I really want a female.
> 
> ...



I applaud your research and due diligence in the pursuit of your next best buddy ever......

SuperG


----------



## alexxromeo (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I applaud your research and due diligence in the pursuit of your next best buddy ever......
> 
> SuperG


Thank you. I just don't want to make the mistake of being impetuous and settling for something I may not be as happy with. 

I figure good things come to those who wait.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

alexxromeo said:


> Thank you. I just don't want to make the mistake of being impetuous and settling for something I may not be as happy with.
> 
> I figure good things come to those who wait.


One of my favorite sayings! It really does end up being true more often than you'd think. It's right up there with "It's better to be safe, than sorry".....


----------

